# Surf Fishing October



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

We are about 38 days out from our 2nd trip down to Destin this year. We will be down October 9th-13th. Whats running in the surf at that time? Ive always been down in May or June. 

Hows the sharking at night? Reds and pomps any good in October?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a quick note here- I used to do some of my best Big Bull Redfish fishing in Perdido Pass in October. And if you ask me, some of the best fishing around here happens in September and October!


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

October was hot for me last year under the destin bridge. It's a short walk too!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

October is one of the best months to be down here. Sharks will always be around for the most part. October you should do well.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Are the fish in the surf anything like fish in the fall in freshwater in regards to size? Bass and bream are big and healthy in the fall from heavy feeding all summer long. Wonder if the same goes for reds, ladies and pomps.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking forward to come down Wednesday!! Stopping at Half Hitch for a license and some odds and ends.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Hit me up if you wanna meet up. How long are you here for?


----------

